# Changing to wet food after PU surgery.



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Good morning everybody. I've had food on my mind, cat food to be specific. I'll be honest, I wasn't feeding my little guy the best of foods leading up to his 1st blockage--->PU surgery(3 day time spam). I free fed dry which didn't get eaten alot, but was eaten nonetheless. Buster was fed wet twice daily, he also drank a decent amount of water.

Anyways, the vet said to keep him on the sd c/o wet/dry.(They were really pushing it). I gave in and bought some wet to get me through the week. After researching this topic for the last 2 weeks i've came to the conclusion that I don't want to feed him sd. 

I'm still really iffy about feeding him dry food again even if his urethra is large enough now to pass the crystals (I know of stones ect). He has been on a wet food diet since surgery, though he does miss the dry. I'll also add that I add a tablespoon or 2 of water per meal. He doesn't seem to mind.

My plan is to get him on a Evo 95% diet (Started a few days ago). I'm looking for something to add into the mix rather it be a mixture of dry or another meh wet food to add some different flavor to his meals. 

Mix 95 with a lesser wet food to add some excitement? He only like 2 flavors of the 95, chicken and turkey being his fav.

Add dry in his wet food? (I know I won't be able to leave it sitting out)

A measured daily amount of a Grain free dry on the side?

Help me. 


Buster- 6 yo old/ 10.5lbs- Day he got the stitches and cone off, kinda rough..


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Aww, he is pretty. I know what you are going through. I had a cat that had PU surgery & he was on C/D for 12 years. He did really well on it & never had a UTI until we had to put him down in March. 

You may need to feed your cat the prescription diet until his PH levels become normal. Maybe someone else here has a different idea.

I am currently feeding my new cat EVO wet (turkey & chicken formula) and she loves it. I have tried Wellness core but she sniffed it, looked at me like I had lost my mind & walked away. Lol I haven't tried any of the other suggested brands on here yet. I was also feeding her EVO dry until they recalled the foods. Now she is getting a little Wellness dry & doesn't seem to mind that too much. I only give her a tablespoon of dry twice per day. She mostly eats the EVO wet twice per day.

However, I do know that you want to feed your cat a food that is low in phosphorous & has a high water content in it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you really have to have dry in his diet? I don't know if it's necessary if you can feed him wet twice a day. I think EVO is a good choice.

If you are concerned with variety, you can probably alternate between two flavors of EVO or other good wet food. You can try getting a few cans and try em out. Another thing you can try is food toppings. I haven't tried them personally, but I know they have those available to put on top of wet food to add some flavor.

Buster is beautiful! I like his little mustache


----------



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> Aww, he is pretty. I know what you are going through. I had a cat that had PU surgery & he was on C/D for 12 years. He did really well on it & never had a UTI until we had to put him down in March.
> 
> You may need to feed your cat the prescription diet until his PH levels become normal. Maybe someone else here has a different idea.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response and sorry to hear about Kitty.

I did speak with the vet about other food options(evo) if he didn't eat the c/d, they said it would be fine. I took it with a grain of salt though as they didn't really seem all that interested if it wasn't something they sold.

I do add water on top of the wet food, just to get thing flowing as much as possible. 



JungliBillis said:


> Do you really have to have dry in his diet? I don't know if it's necessary if you can feed him wet twice a day. I think EVO is a good choice.
> 
> If you are concerned with variety, you can probably alternate between two flavors of EVO or other good wet food. You can try getting a few cans and try em out. Another thing you can try is food toppings. I haven't tried them personally, but I know they have those available to put on top of wet food to add some flavor.
> 
> Buster is beautiful! I like his little mustache



I don't have to, just looking for something to act as a buffer ($$). Darn cat already owes me 2500 bucks. :yikes 

I've been splitting a 6oz cans into 3 meals per day. Roughly 200 cals. I think....He's still kinda skinny from that whole mess but I do plan on weighing him next week to see where he's at.

He only likes 2 of the flavors so far, and favors the Chicken & Turkey.

Heres a better picture where he's not looking so rough.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

He sounds like my picky eater. She seems to only like the Chicken & Turkey flavor. 

If you buy the EVO in the 13 oz can, it is cheaper. I usually buy 6 cans at a time & that lasts about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks, when feeding twice per day, for 1 cat. I pay a little over $2 per 13 oz can.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Busterboy (Apr 6, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> He sounds like my picky eater. She seems to only like the Chicken & Turkey flavor.
> 
> If you buy the EVO in the 13 oz can, it is cheaper. I usually buy 6 cans at a time & that lasts about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks, when feeding twice per day, for 1 cat. I pay a little over $2 per 13 oz can.
> 
> ...


He's not THAT picky. 

I'm going to place a order for 3 12 packs of the 13.2oz cans once i'm certain which kinds he'll eat. I like little cans better (For measuring purposes) but the big cans a just the better deal.


----------

